# Can goats eat lettuce?



## Dacaree

I have an abundance of lettuce and spinach is the garden, can I feed some to the goats?


----------



## Caprine Beings

You can feed small quantities at a time and be aware that spinach is high in iron: thus depletes copper and selenium absorption. Tammy


----------



## Sondra

SURE like Tammy said in small amounts


----------



## buckrun

The oxalic acid in Spinach binds calcium. mine won't eat it. They do however love parsley which is also high in oxalic acid.
L~


----------



## Sondra

Just wondering why you aren't freezing your spinach for yourself


----------



## Caprine Beings

Okay found this site:

http://www.juicing-for-health.com/spinach-nutrition.html

and this one is really cool:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1998/06/980604114651.htm


----------



## mamatomany

Love juicing! I fed my girls a bunch a lettuce, I had major excesss of and one scoured a bit...actually I didn't the kiddos did  no worse for the wear. At least it was organic from my community garden


----------



## Madfarmer

My very first goat, circa 1970, escaped one day while we weren't home. Straight to the garden. I had a long row of beautiful romaine lettuce. It looked like it had been cut with the lawnmower! :rofl :/ Yeah, goats can eat lettuce!

Tom


----------



## MDR Farms

:yeahthat
After milking one time I left her in the stand while I went to change water and forgot to put her back...right down the shoot to the garden and ate half the spinach and all the lettuce (which we had been keeping alive all winter by cover with plastic every night).


----------



## Dacaree

I did freeze quit a bit of it, but life kinda of got in the way and didn't get to pick it for about 1 1/2 weeks, now it is already seeding. We are definitely eating alot of salads right now. I had never planted spinach or lettuce so did not realize how much it was going to produce. Will know better next time. The chickens are getting some, I just wanted to make sure it would not cause the goats to colic or bloat.


----------



## Sondra

If you give too much at once time then yes they will have a problem just like with anything new.


----------

